# Second Year Harmony book.



## Prinx

Hello, everybody !
Does anyone have the book "Second Year Harmony" of William Lovelock ! I want it seriously for my studies. Thank you !


----------



## jegreenwood

https://archive.org/stream/secondyearharmon00tapp#page/6/mode/2up


----------



## Pugg

https://www.abebooks.co.uk/book-search/title/second-year-harmony/


----------



## eugeneonagain

Lovelock's second book seems not be available as a digital file. It's registered at openlibrary, but there are no links to anything.

Clearly the Tapper book linked to above is a different book.


----------



## jegreenwood

My bad - I searched for Lovelock and the Tapper title popped up.


----------

